# I don't understand today's lesson (tomorrow's/yesterday's)



## gvergara

Hi,

I came across the following sentence, along with its translation into Polish:

English:_ I don't understand today's lesson._
Polski_: Nie rozumiem *dzisiejszej *lekcji._

Although at first the translation struck me as odd, I then "discovered" that _dzisiejszej _is an adjective meaning _today's_, so there is nothing weird about it anymore. However, I now wonder whether there are similar adjectives to say _tomorrow's _or _yesterday's_.

Thanks in advance,

G.


----------



## grassy

_Nie rozumiem lekcji *na dzisiaj* _(= set for today; This would work best in the context of self-study)_.

Nie zrozumiałem _(= didn't understand)_/Nie rozumiem _(= don't understand) _lekcji *z wczoraj*._


----------



## Drakonica

The funny thing is that
- "dzisiaj", "przedwczoraj" and "pojutrze" are adverbs only, but,
- "wczoraj", "jutro" are adverba and a nouna too.


an adverb:
- dzisiaj się uczę

- wczoraj się uczyłem
- jutro będę się uczyć

- przedwczoraj się uczyłem
- pojutrze będę się uczyć


an adjective:
- dzisiejsza lekcja

- wczorajsza lekcja
- jutrzejsza lekcja

- przedwczorajsza lekcja
- pojutrzejsza lekcja (very seldom)


a noun:
- za godzinę zacznie się jutro (tomorrow starts in an hour),
- wczoraj skończyło się godzinę temu,
- czeka mnie piękne jutro (I have a beautiful tomorrow / future (depending on the context)

a noun in the genitive:
- technika jutra (technology of tommorow (of the future in fact))
As a a noun in the genitive, "jutro" is rather a metaphorical tomorrow that means the future.
We don't use "wczoraj" in the genitive.


----------



## zaffy

gvergara said:


> _Nie rozumiem *dzisiejszej *lekcji._


Yes it works. 


_Nie rozumiem dzisiejszej lekcji. 
Nie zrozumiałem/am wczorajszej lekcji. 
Mam nadzieję, że zrozumiem jutrzejszą lekcję. _


----------



## gvergara

Thanks for your help, as usual. And how can _this week's/month's/year's _be expressed?
_
I will not go to *this week's/month's/year's* congress._


----------



## zaffy

Oh, sorry my versions referred to the next week/month/year and you wanted this week's/month's/year's. This is how we would put them.


_Nie będę brał udziału w kongresie w tym tygodniu.
Nie będę brał udziału w tegotygodniowym kongresie. 

Nie będę brał udziału w kongresie w tym miesiącu._
"tegomiesięczny" sounds odd.

_Nie będę brał udziału w kongresie w tym roku.
Nie będę brał udziału w tegorocznym kongresie. _


----------



## Drakonica

this year's congress  - tegoroczny konkres
this month's congress - konkres w tym miesiącu
this week's congress  - kongres w tym tygodniu


----------



## Henares

zaffy said:


> _Nie będę brał udziału w tegotygodniowym kongresie. _


It seems to me that “tegotygodniowy” is extremely rare.


----------

